# Manareg Berechung nicht mehr aktuell!



## Affe007 (2. April 2008)

Hi Leuts, echt super der Planer nur leider ist es mir derzeit nicht möglich einige Sachen zu testen, da der Charakterplaner immernoch nach der alten Formel die Manareg berechnet. Wäre super wenn ihr das anpassen könntet.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, der Planer läuft nicht besonders gut mit Opera 9.25. Auch der Amory Import der Talent ist sehr schlecht, teilweise sind mehr Punkte in einem Skill als zulässig xD

Aber sonst gut arbeit, macht weiter so.


----------



## Beowolve (6. April 2008)

Ja Opera macht einiges mit Javascript falsch, noch kein Workarround gefunden bis jetzt.


----------



## Affe007 (6. April 2008)

Naja das mit Opera kann ich verschmerzen hab ja noch IE7, aber das mit der Manareg solltet ihr echt mal fixen!


----------



## Barbelo (9. April 2008)

da stimme ich zu, habe gerade ausgetestet, ob ich 30 Int oder 81 Heal verzaubere ändern an meinem Manareg nichts, das kann eigentlich nicht sein.
Bitte updaten!


----------



## Affe007 (10. April 2008)

Naja da das hier anscheinend keiner fixen will hab ich mich mal im www umgeschaut und http://healcrafter.com/ gefunden. Ein super Tool (teilweise noch etwas umständliche Handhabung) das die neue Manaregberechnung bechercht und bei dem auch der Amery Import funzt. Desweitern kann man auch Raidbuffs zuschalten!

Für alle Heiler eine bessere Wahl, als der Charplaner hier!


----------



## Mirakulus (17. April 2008)

Jau, bitte mal ganz dringend die Manaregberechnung korrigieren!
Diesen Healcrafter finde ich persönlich etwas umständlich. Da wäre der von buffed schon komfortabler wenn er mal funktioniert...


----------

